# Filter/powerhead Placement



## the Emperors (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all
I have looked through the forums for some info , but am still a little stuck. I hae a 90 gal tank with sand. My filters are an Eheim 2215 and a Filstar XPL, im also running a Koralia 750 and will be getting another Koralia 1050 in about a week.
I cant seem to get the poo off the sand and into the intake tubes, im doing a vacum every day which i think is a litle much.
If you are looking straight into my tank on the left side i have the intake for the eheim (back glass) the output for the filstar (back glass) pointing to the right side of the tank and the eheim spray bar (left glass/ pointing slightly up to aggitate the surface. On the right i have the filstar intake (back glass) and the koralia 750 (right glss) about half way down slightly to the rear pointing to the middle of the front glass. i was thinking of putting the other koralia on the left glass pointing to the middle of back glass.
Any other suggestions? am i on the right track?
Thx in advance and hopefully someone is in the same position i am and has found a working setup
FYI 4 rbps about 4-6 inchs i have 2 fake driftwood decos in the middle of tank and about 5 anubias all attached to the deco, one on the ground atached to a fake plant base
See attached pic of tank


----------

